# HDVR2 - discontinued model



## D_Thomas (Jul 5, 2002)

I called my local Tweeter today to check their price on the Hughes HDVR2. 

The guy seemed knowledgeable and said they had a few still in stock but this model showed in the computer as already being discontinued by the manufacturer. He said a new model was expected this summer.

I asked if he was positive as this model hasn't been out very long. He said the model has been out 6 months or so and shows as discontinued by the manufacturer.

Is this guy offbase with his info? Anyone else heard anything about this model being discontinued for a newer one this summer?

I know the HDVR2 has a well discussed bug in some units that can cause some audio dropout. I wonder if this is related to the information I received that the model was being discontinued?

Edited... I see that one online site is offering the HDVR2 for $175 with dual LNB dish and installation. Prices have really come down since last month when I last checked. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

I doubt the HDVR2's going anywhere, though Tweeter might be discontinuing to sell it in favor of Phillips' DSR7000. That is a bit odd, though, as I've heard nothing about Hughes discontinuing the Series II.


----------



## platinum (Oct 28, 2002)

me either.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2003)

I called my local Tweeter this morning and the guy who sounded very knowledgeable said that all they had left in the store was an open-box unit. But he told me that if I ask him, he will get me a new one. Their price is still $199. I am thinking of buying one probably next weekend.

I asked him if they will be selling the Philips DSR7000 and he said that they will, as soon as they completely run out of HDVR2's.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

Hughes is not discontinuing the HDVR2, as far as I know.


----------

